# ATI driver issues

## mach3k

My laptop has an ATI mobility radeon X1400 running with drivers 8.25.18. I have 2 questions:

- how do i enable powerplay

- when i try to run fgl_glxgears i get

```

-bash-3.00$ DISPLAY=:0 fgl_glxgears

Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't get fbconfig

```

Also, when i run fireglcontrolpanel, it says that ati extensions are not provided by the driver

```

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay version 3.  4 power states available:

(II) fglrx(0):   1. 446/342MHz @ 60Hz [enable load balancing]

(II) fglrx(0):   2. 128/135MHz @ 60Hz [low voltage, enable sleep]

(II) fglrx(0):   3. 209/135MHz @ 60Hz [low voltage, enable sleep]

(II) fglrx(0):   4. 324/135MHz @ 60Hz [low voltage, enable sleep]

```

- How do i enable these power saving options? I tried Option "DynamicClocks" "on"

but i see this in the log file 

```

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "DynamicClocks" is not used

```

does anyone have a similar experience?

----------

## aguyfromearth

 *mach3k wrote:*   

> My laptop has an ATI mobility radeon X1400 running with drivers 8.25.18. I have 2 questions:
> 
> - how do i enable powerplay
> 
> - when i try to run fgl_glxgears i get
> ...

 

afaik DynamicClocks don't work with the ati-driver,

iirc they only work with the x-org driver 

u have to change the state manually,

aticonfig --set-powerstate=[1-4]

try

eselect opengl set ati 

and test fgl_glxgears

----------

## mach3k

No powerplay for me, aticonfig says cant load powerplay information. fireglcontrolpanel cannot find extensions etc. 

Can anybody tell me what libraries/modules/settings i need to check ?

----------

## aguyfromearth

 *mach3k wrote:*   

> No powerplay for me, aticonfig says cant load powerplay information. fireglcontrolpanel cannot find extensions etc. 
> 
> Can anybody tell me what libraries/modules/settings i need to check ?

 

afaik they work out of the box, if ur ati-drivers are installed correctly

/opt/ati/bin/aticonfig --lsp

list all avaible powersetting of ur gpu, maybe there is a "bug" with the fireglcontrolpanel ?

set the powerstate with the command i mention in the above post

----------

## beatryder

the DynamicClocks option is not for fglrx, its for the open source radeon drivers.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-465298-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

----------

